
Reducing DRAM Footprint with NVM in Facebook - Rafuino
https://dl.acm.org/citation.cfm?id=3190524
======
Rafuino
NVM (non-volatile memory) is a reference to Optane SSDs in this case.

Direct link to the PDF is here (pardon the ugly link):
[http://delivery.acm.org/10.1145/3200000/3190524/a42-eisenman...](http://delivery.acm.org/10.1145/3200000/3190524/a42-eisenman.pdf?ip=192.55.54.41&id=3190524&acc=OA&key=AC116DD66AAF555C%2EAC116DD66AAF555C%2E4D4702B0C3E38B35%2E96F007201A60CECE&__acm__=1525367321_4f204629135cd697046e0395294e1f29)

~~~
skynetv2
the direct link wont work. it changes per user / session

~~~
Rafuino
Ahh thanks for letting me know. No chance to delete it now but the submission
links to the abstract and the PDF can be accessed there.

